# Uniden phones DXA18580-2



## Yart (Oct 23, 2008)

Activating the phone(s) the screen lights up and displays the wrong time...how can the tiime be corrected? Do I have to do it through the BASE menu?
Yart


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to say, but the user's manual should yield a clue.


----------



## Yart (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks JohnWilll for your message. Strange though I search for DXA18580-2
manuals, it comes up with there is no manual for this item. Stranger still when I first installed these phones I found a PDF Manual and printed it out. Now I can't find the printed copy or get it back online. No matter how I tried to increase the size of the font...the whole thing came out Even when I zoomed into the PDF to enlarge it....it still printed in the small font.came out of the printer in a type size so small that I couldn't read it with my eyesite problems.

Yart


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I looked for the manual as well but couldn't find it, so I figured the best bet was the one that came with the phones.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a manual for a DXAI model. Is this similar to your phone? I had the full manual, but I can't post it due to size restrictions. 

My thoughts are maybe it can help you out on yours. There are also some 1-800 numbers that might be of help.


----------



## Yart (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear Drabdr: Thanks for your posting of the Manual for the UnidenPhone which you had. Unfortunately it is a different model than the one I have
(DXA18580-2) . Luckily I have located my original Printout of the Manual related to my phones, even though the font size is so smallthat I can't read it. I think I can have someone like Office Depot print it out in a larger font
size which cou;d be read by me. Thanks again !!!

Yart


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Yart said:


> Dear Drabdr: Thanks for your posting of the Manual for the UnidenPhone which you had. Unfortunately it is a different model than the one I have
> (DXA18580-2) . Luckily I have located my original Printout of the Manual related to my phones, even though the font size is so smallthat I can't read it. I think I can have someone like Office Depot print it out in a larger font
> size which cou;d be read by me. Thanks again !!!
> 
> Yart


Well, good luck, Yart! Here is a toll free number at the back of the instruction manual. Maybe they can be of assistance-1-800-297-1023


----------

